# crying after sedation



## njk (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, our girl was sedated yesterday for x-rays and while she slept most of the rest of yesterday and all night, today all she's been doing is crying. She's currently laying next to me on the couch, crying constantly. But she also seems to be a bit cheeky, rolling over onto her back for me to rub her belly, etc. She didn't want her breakfast but she did have some roast chicken that we got for ourselves for lunch. She's been drinking, and even played a bit earlier, but the crying and whimpering is breaking my heart. My partner rang the Vet and she's preparing some anti-inflamms in case the positions they had her in for the x-ray has aggravated her pano or something. She said we'll see how she goes today. But I just wanted to know if this is typical? I know GSDs can be quite vocal, could she just be feeling a bit off and expressing that? thanks


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

My understanding is this is a common side effect of the anesthesia
Hope your girl is doing better


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Kaleb cried from the time the surgery was over, the entire 45 minutes home and most of the night. I would get up to help him change positions. He would be quiet for maybe an hour and start whining again. 

He was neutered, but he had a retained testicle, so it was a very invasive surgery. I don't know if he was just uncomfortable from all the incisions or if it was the anesthesia.


----------



## njk (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! her constant crying has stopped except when one of us leaves the house. She's never had separation anxiety before, now she starts crying so loudly when one of us heads out. It's bizarre! she also wants to be outside a lot, though she has had the runs since her sedation as well so that might be why. It's been two days now, hoping she calms down soon..


----------

